
Price Localization with Stripe - zackbrown
https://crow.app/blog/price-localization-with-stripe
======
rbecker
Now do one for consumers, where they can:

1) See when a price is localized, and how it differs in each region, and

2) Choose to pay in whichever region they prefer.

If the seller can hop between regions, it's only fair the buyer is able to do
the same, right?

~~~
zackbrown
Hey, yes — you can do this with a VPN.

Check out NordVPN.

~~~
zackbrown
p.s. wouldn't it be great if folks who lived in lower-buying power countries
could jump on a VPN and start making (e.g.) a US salary?

